# PRAGUE | Central Business District (by Zaha Hadid) | Pro



## MettP (Dec 31, 2012)

"Central Prague located between Masarykovo nádraží railway station and Florenc will change beyond recognition over the next seven years. The area will see the construction of a new commercial complex, in the style of The City of London financial district, thanks to an investment of billions of crowns from Penta investment group and the work of world-famous architect Zaha Hadid. It was one of the last projects which Hadid participated in before she passed away in March this year." (by E15.cz)










Construction will start with this building in 2 years, it should be completed by 2019. Other parts of the complex will follow.




























A video and article (in Czech): http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/podivejte-se-jak-ma-vypadat-dospivova-ulice-fee-/ekonomika.aspx?c=A160505_082757_ekonomika_rny


----------



## MettP (Dec 31, 2012)

And a new article in English: http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/project/2016/26685/zaha-hadid-architects/central-business-district-in-prague.html


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Big dislike. Project out of context of the place and the city, oversized without any original idea, just wannabe-posh office buildings.


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, good architecture, bad urbanism.

It would be nice letting Zaha Hadid put a fingerprint in Prague though.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Horrible.


----------

